# Epsom Salts for IBS-C



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone here used magnesium products long term for IBS-C? The best recommendation i've seen is take it in large doses twice weekly in order to guarantee bowel motions. However I do wonder the long term damage this can do compared to other products


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

oceannir said:


> Has anyone here used magnesium products long term for IBS-C? The best recommendation i've seen is take it in large doses twice weekly in order to guarantee bowel motions. However I do wonder the long term damage this can do compared to other products


----------



## dariussohei (May 29, 2012)

oceannir said:


> Has anyone here used magnesium products long term for IBS-C? The best recommendation i've seen is take it in large doses twice weekly in order to guarantee bowel motions. However I do wonder the long term damage this can do compared to other products


zero damage short or long term, NOT A LAXATIVE but has laxative effects. many types of magnesium products, effects depend on how it is chelated (citrate, oxide, etc)epsom salt can be used externally or internally.


----------

